# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Los Cabos Destination Wedding

## JEK

We joined a group of 71 friends and family for a wedding at the Sheraton Hacienda Del Mar in Los Cabos.  Thursday evening sunset sail and whale watching, followed by dinner at Mi Casa.  Friday rehearsal dinner at Panchos and the wedding at the chapel on the property, followed by reception, dinner, dancing and fireworks between the pool and the ocean. Very nice property with splendid service.  A great location to get to know the gang around the pool and beach.  Certainly will not miss all the "salespeople" on the beach. We are glad we went, but probably will never return for a vacation.

----------


## amyb

Lucky you-it sure beat Somerset NJ during a freezing cold and blustery snow event. SOME GUYS HAVE ALL THE LUCK. I liked the whale shot.

----------


## Dennis

Nice photos.

Glad you hade a good time.

What do you have against salespeople?

----------


## MIke R

I think he hates the salespeople because his hair is not long enough to braid..he doesn't need a watch..and Mrs JEK would probably have an issue with him renting someones seester

----------


## Dennis

Well, some people just don't know how to vacation!

----------


## MIke R

> Well, some people just don't know how to vacation!




believe me ..if nothing else, I have learned that while hanging around this site..... :p  :p   :Big Grin:   :laugh:  :crazy:

----------


## JEK

No braiders, no watches, but lot's of trinkets, hats and  blankets. A continuous stream of "No, gracias" all day long.

One guy was even trying to sell industrial processing machinery.

----------


## MIke R

lot of great memories of weekends in Cabo when I lived in Houston and Aero de Mexico had a $99RT weekend get away special and a dollar got you about a million pesos...LOL

----------


## Dennis

> One guy was even trying to sell industrial processing machinery.




Damn!

Some vato is encroaching on my retirement plan!

----------


## JEK



----------


## bajajudy

Well you should have come to San Jose del Cabo where I live....I dont even go to San Lucas and the corridor is infested with beach leaches...of the selling variety.
But glad that you had a good time!

----------


## lmj

JEK, next time stay at Las Ventanas, where they somehow magically prevent the vendors from approaching the guests. We stayed there a few years ago and I agree with you... I enjoyed the trip but I wouldn't rush back.  It's too long a trip from the east coast for a beach/golf vacation, too many other places to go IMHO. But Las Ventanas is spectacular and def the place to stay if you go to any more weddings.

----------


## goldold25

We vacationed at the Hilton, which is closer to San Jose del Cabo and had a great, relaxing time.  Very few beach sales people becasue they have a roped off area where they aren't allowed to strayfrom.  Also, being a bit farther away from San Lucas, it doesn't have the 60's AC boardwalk vibe.  We ventured into San Lucas once looking for an English bookstore and we departed  after about 45 minutes never to return.  Don't sell Baja California short just because of San Lucas.  The weather is perfect, no humidity,  and the people are friendly.  The landscape with the mountains, desert and ocean is beautiful.

Give it another shot in a different locale.

----------

